# 1986 300 zx wiring diagram, need one bad



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

has any one got a webmsight or how i can get a copy of a wiring diagram for a 1986 300zx...need electrical and audio if i can get them....don't want to have to spring for a manual, need to put in aftermarket radio....thanks, LA


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check the FSM and don't double post


----------



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

*Mea culpa*



♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Check the FSM and don't double post


 Ok, what's the FSM and where do I find one...one of the posts was suppose to be audio and one was suppose to be here....a million apologies.....thnx, LA


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

FSM is factory service manual. I went ahead and found a diagram for a 1987 300ZX, but arent 86's and 87's the style? If it helps, cool, if not, look in the FSM

http://www.directwholesale.net/diagrams/diagram.asp?ModelID=12503&MakeID=5&link=DW


----------

